# Opinion on acrylic painting



## devanita (May 2, 2015)

Hello.
I am new to this forum and am wondering whether you could give me any suggestions as to how to improve this acrylic painting that I made. I would like suggestions regarding the proportions. I have an art show this coming Monday, so I would really appreciate it!
Thanks.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

My opinion is it is perfect and don't touch it any further. 

Good luck with your show, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## devanita (May 2, 2015)

Thank you so very much!


----------



## Jaz15 (May 2, 2015)

Not that I do much painting but I wouldn't change anything or add anything, it's good as it is. Body proportions seem right.


----------



## devanita (May 2, 2015)

thank you very much..


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Understanding I am no professional art critic, I must agree with the others. Don't change a thing.


----------



## devanita (May 2, 2015)

Thank you so very much, I appreciate your input...


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

This is a lovely piece...the colors are gorgeous. Good luck with it!


----------



## devanita (May 2, 2015)

Thanks a lot !!


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

I agree Devanita.. I wouldn't change a thing. it looks wonderful!

D

PS - Good luck with your show!


----------



## devanita (May 2, 2015)

Thanks so very much David. Thats gives me more confidence,


----------

